# Talk On 702 Now 6:30 (18 Aug)



## Derick (18/8/14)

Call in, have your say, it looks like they want to bash e-cigs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

http://streema.com/radios/702_Talk_Radio?gclid=CI6-3Yb8m8ACFfMgtAodIAsAMQ

To listen online


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

Not going too badly so far


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

Ok well, spoke to some doc from UCT and he said it should be regulated because all the stats are not yet in - fair enough

He said that they are being actively marketed at children BUT NOT IN SA - good on you SA retailers, let's keep it up!!! 

Now it is open for comments from the public

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mklops (18/8/14)

How did the rest of the discussion go?

Was already working so couldn't listen in but would like to know what the general concensus was..


----------



## Riddle (18/8/14)

What was the outcome of the discussion?


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

Sorry, it was pretty quick and no-one really phoned in or texted in afterwards, so the topic died down pretty quick

Basically they had a phone interview with a PHD from UCT.
He called for regulation on e-cigs as the data on it is pretty thin at the moment
The presenter then said that from what he read in various publications is that it is much safer than smoking and that millions on lives could be saved if smokers switched to e-cigs.
The PHD agreed and tried to counter with 'marketed at children!' with flavours, to which the presenter responded that he believed that it is marketed at existing smokers, and the PHD said yes, in SOUTH-AFRICA, but overseas it is definitely marketed at children.

He then got the PHD to agree that it has to be safer than smoking, but the PHD insisted that it has to be regulated 'until more long term studies have been done'

So all in all, it was pretty positive for e-cigs and for SA retailers who are not marketing to kids

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rvdwesth (18/8/14)

What next.... !!
Why does some idiot always have to decide what we can and cannot do...

Say where we can and cannot Vape happy with that, but my oh my, I think I'm old enough to decide what I can and cannot do... Why don't they rather focus on corruption

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (18/8/14)

Holy crap,

Thought I would go to the site and listen to the podcast and they want to charge R25.00 to get access through my phone! I must then pay data charges to browse for and download the clip.


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

RATZ said:


> Holy crap,
> 
> Thought I would go to the site and listen to the podcast and they want to charge R25.00 to get access through my phone! I must then pay data charges to browse for and download the clip.


K@K of betaal!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RATZ (18/8/14)

I vote K@K.

It's my second most hated thing about local websites.


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

RATZ said:


> I vote K@K.
> 
> It's my second most hated thing about local websites.


Most hated:
"We have a website! - fill in your details and we will send you a quote, via fax"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RATZ (18/8/14)

Derick said:


> Most hated:
> "We have a website! - fill in your details and we will send you a quote, via fax"


Very close, makes me giggle.

Yes though. #1 hated thing is retailers who don't list prices. Especially big chain stores. If I can call you or walk in and get the price, why the heck not list it online?

_stopping before I start ranting...._


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

Yeah, South African companies don't yet understand how a website is supposed to work - they think it is just another poster by the side of the road - another advertising medium

But they will catch up, when they start losing sales to online stores - or they won't, like blockbuster in the US

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (18/8/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah, South African companies don't yet understand how a website is supposed to work - they think it is just another poster by the side of the road - another advertising medium
> 
> But they will catch up, when they start losing sales to online stores - or they won't, like blockbuster in the US


 
Catch up, or pack up.
Ball in their courts, but it doesn't take a fortune teller to know how stupidly they will choose their fates...


----------



## Derick (18/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Catch up, or pack up.
> Ball in their courts, but it doesn't take a fortune teller to know how stupidly they will choose their fates...


Yep, online sales grew 30% during the last year in SA - it is becoming more and more accepted to buy online and the big dudes keep on sitting back, comfortable that they are market leaders

Me, perhaps I'm ahead of my time, but I prefer to shop online - way more variety and websites usually have way more information on your product than some (barely educated in their product line) salesperson 

I can't count how many times I walked into a store after carefully researching the product online, just to be told something totally contradicting by the know-it-all sales person

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RATZ (18/8/14)

@Derick unfortunately it seems like an ingrained part of our culture to play our cards close to our chest @WHeunis has some international exposure that may agree with this. 

This is not an indictment, just an observation. I converse daily across time zones and yet cannot get rid of that heart bursting feeling when we share a common goal.


----------



## RATZ (18/8/14)

As a pedantic, know it all I.T. guy, my favourite game is going into a certain tech franchise and asking the salesmen difficult questions
Even better when I find pirated media on the display machine connected to the largest monitor in the shop..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/8/14)

RATZ said:


> As a pedantic, know it all I.T. guy, my favourite game is going into a certain tech franchise and asking the salesmen difficult questions
> Even better when I find pirated media on the display machine connected to the largest monitor in the shop..


 I must remember this one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (18/8/14)

"Even better when I find pirated media on the display machine connected to the largest monitor in the shop" lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (18/8/14)

RATZ said:


> @Derick unfortunately it seems like an ingrained part of our culture to play our cards close to our chest @WHeunis has some international exposure that may agree with this.
> 
> This is not an indictment, just an observation. I converse daily across time zones and yet cannot get rid of that heart bursting feeling when we share a common goal.


 
You're not wrong, man!
With the amounts of international exposure in my daily life, it really ruins a great many things for me when it comes to local.

But that brick&mortar arrogance/ignorance has long since washed out in properly developed countries.
After the Blockbusters saga, business VERY QUICKLY realized that trying to stifle progress only ends up smothering you instead.


----------



## WHeunis (18/8/14)

Derick said:


> I can't count how many times I walked into a store after carefully researching the product online, just to be told something totally contradicting by the know-it-all sales person


 
I can't go into shops anymore because of this!
I'm gonna end up in farkin prison for murder!!!


Sure, try and sell me the thing you get more commission on... but when I OBVIOUSLY and SPECIFICALLY ask for something right down to the model number, you should have already realized im not just a window-shopper...


----------



## RATZ (18/8/14)

Aaah man. The guy is just trying to make a living the only way he knows how. Funny thing is the best salesman I ever met had a stutter.
I'm stubborn myself, but after he was done with me, I called every time I needed an upgrade.


BTW. has anyone sourced that radio 702 broadcast or should I e-mail them?


----------

